# money for predator control



## archeryfan (Feb 9, 2010)

Can anyone confirm this for me. rumor has it that the nevada dept of wildlife has asked the state gov for a grant to help with predator population control in this state because of resent problems in the southern nevada area. I have lived here for 15 years and have heard nothing about this problem.Also with the financial condition this state is in even the dept knows they dont stand a chance of getting the money, why would they not do the lodgical thing and take their reguest to the people most willing to help. US, the predator hunters of this state. They wouldn't have to offer a bounty or anything like that, just comunicate through any of the web sites that we all trade info through about the areas they are having problems with and I think the so called over population would quickly be delt with. has anyone got any info on this or any thoughts.


----------



## motox_66 (Mar 2, 2010)

Pm sent.............


----------

